# Late season walk (pic)



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Late season walk I took around 4 tonight on some public land.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
Nice picture. Great looking dog. Yellow Lab or a Chessy?
Good work,
Dan


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks, it was alot of work with all the snow!

yellow lab


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice pic Kevin...Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

The dog is saying:

"Why are we sitting here, I swear to god there are a bunch right over there!"


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

Lab or Chessy??? I have never seen a Chessy that is that good looking... :roll:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

lab...


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice looking lab! To bad they suck as pheasant dogs. Do me a favor though. Dont tell my lab she sucks! She has been doing really good this year and i see yours has too. We dont want our dogs to find out they are not the rock stars of pheasant hunting! You know i would not swap my lab for anything!


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

LABS ARE VERY GOOD DOGS BUT THE BEST PHEASANT DOGS ARE SPRINGERS


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My vote Setters! aHH the good ol my balls are bigger then yours...


----------

